# resolvi um problema e agora deu outro :(

## domus-br

ola pessoal resolvi a questao do meu audio referente ao outro topico, compilei esse novo kernel aproveitando a config do kernel antigo, quando vou usar o hdparm tive essa surpresa

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# hdparm -c1 -d1 /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1
> ...

 

putz o DMA nao esta habilitado em que parte do kernel 2.4.24 eu vejo isso??

nossa o gentoo aqui ta bem lento sem o hdparm so o mlnet ta deixando ele uma lesma!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## domus-br

por via das duvidas aqui esta minha conf do kernel 2.4.24

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

# CONFIG_NFTL_RW is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA is not set

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BUSWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_ELAN_104NC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=80000

# CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH is not set

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

# CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_ICH2ROM=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NETtel is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_DOC1000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_HIGH is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_55AA is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=y

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8 is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM=m

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

#

#   IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

#

#   IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64 is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_KHTTPD=m

#

#    SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=m

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

#

#  

#

CONFIG_IPX=m

# CONFIG_IPX_INTERN is not set

CONFIG_ATALK=m

#

# Appletalk devices

#

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_LTPC=m

CONFIG_COPS=m

# CONFIG_COPS_DAYNA is not set

# CONFIG_COPS_TANGENT is not set

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

# CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP is not set

CONFIG_DECNET=m

# CONFIG_DECNET_SIOCGIFCONF is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

CONFIG_ECONET=m

# CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_PCI=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_LAN=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

CONFIG_ARCNET=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1201=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1051=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RAW=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xx=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xxIO=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RIM_I=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_ISA=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_PCI=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI5010=m

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

# CONFIG_LP486E is not set

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

# CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_SMART is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

# CONFIG_3C359 is not set

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_TMSISA=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_IPHASE5526 is not set

CONFIG_RCPCI=m

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

CONFIG_COSA=m

# CONFIG_COMX is not set

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC is not set

# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST is not set

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

# CONFIG_ATI_XX20 is not set

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

# CONFIG_HDLC_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC_FR is not set

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=y

CONFIG_HDLC_X25=y

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

# CONFIG_FARSYNC is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC_DEBUG_PKT is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC_DEBUG_HARD_HEADER is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC_DEBUG_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC_DEBUG_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_COUNT=24

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VENDOR_SANGOMA=m

CONFIG_WANPIPE_CHDLC=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_FR=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_X25=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_PPP=y

CONFIG_WANPIPE_MULTPPP=y

CONFIG_CYCLADES_SYNC=m

CONFIG_CYCLOMX_X25=y

CONFIG_LAPBETHER=m

CONFIG_X25_ASY=m

CONFIG_SBNI=m

# CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=512

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELV=m

CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN=m

# CONFIG_SCx200_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=m

#

# Mice

#

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_ATIXL_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_LOGIBUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MS_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_PC110_PAD=m

CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE=m

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Input core support is needed for gameports

#

#

# Input core support is needed for joysticks

#

CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE=m

# CONFIG_QIC02_DYNCONF is not set

#

#   Edit configuration parameters in ./include/linux/tpqic02.h!

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT=y

CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m

CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG=m

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

CONFIG_I810_TCO=m

CONFIG_MIXCOMWD=m

CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_WDT is not set

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

CONFIG_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

CONFIG_WDT_501=y

CONFIG_WDT_501_FAN=y

CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=m

# CONFIG_AMD7XX_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_RNG=m

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_DTLK=m

CONFIG_R3964=m

CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_FTAPE=m

CONFIG_ZFTAPE=m

CONFIG_ZFT_DFLT_BLK_SZ=10240

#

#   The compressor will be built as a module only!

#

CONFIG_ZFT_COMPRESSOR=m

CONFIG_FT_NR_BUFFERS=3

# CONFIG_FT_PROC_FS is not set

CONFIG_FT_NORMAL_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_FT_FULL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FT_NO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_FT_NO_TRACE_AT_ALL is not set

#

# Hardware configuration

#

CONFIG_FT_STD_FDC=y

# CONFIG_FT_MACH2 is not set

# CONFIG_FT_PROBE_FC10 is not set

# CONFIG_FT_ALT_FDC is not set

CONFIG_FT_FDC_THR=8

CONFIG_FT_FDC_MAX_RATE=2000

CONFIG_FT_ALPHA_CLOCK=0

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

#

# DRM 4.1 drivers

#

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_RW=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m

CONFIG_FB_CLGEN=m

CONFIG_FB_PM2=m

CONFIG_FB_PM2_FIFO_DISCONNECT=y

CONFIG_FB_PM2_PCI=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_HGA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX=m

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MILLENIUM=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MYSTIQUE=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G450=m

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_I2C=m

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX_PROC is not set

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MULTIHEAD=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY=m

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=m

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=m

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_FBCON_MFB=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB2=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB4=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_AFB is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ILBM is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P2 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P4 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P8 is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_MAC=m

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA_PLANES=m

# CONFIG_FBCON_VGA is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_HGA=m

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

#

#   USB Bluetooth can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

#

#     Input core support is needed for USB HID input layer or HIDBP support

#

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DC2XX=m

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

#

#   Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

# CONFIG_USB_AX8817X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_SCO=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_USB_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_H4 is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBFUSB is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIVHCI=m

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC32 is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

```

----------

## ikaro

porque 2.4 * ? o 2.6.2  foi lancado.

----------

## domus-br

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> porque 2.4 * ? o 2.6.2  foi lancado.

 

simplesmente por questao de escolha pessoal   :Smile: 

preciso pegar mais confiaça ainda nesse kernel mais novo, mas e ai tem ideia do problema?

----------

## pilla

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> porque 2.4 * ? o 2.6.2  foi lancado.

 

Porque nao? Eh mais estavel que a serie 2.6, e se nao existe algum problema especifico com o hardware dele, nao ha problema em usar o 2.4.24.

Quanto ao DMA, tens que descobrir qual eh o teu chipset e ativar ele.

----------

## domus-br

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *ikaro wrote:*   porque 2.4 * ? o 2.6.2  foi lancado. 
> 
> Porque nao? Eh mais estavel que a serie 2.6, e se nao existe algum problema especifico com o hardware dele, nao ha problema em usar o 2.4.24.
> 
> Quanto ao DMA, tens que descobrir qual eh o teu chipset e ativar ele.

 

hmm pilla bem lembrando essa questao do chipset, mas eu aproveitei a config do meu outro kernel 2.4.20 nesse 2.4.24 sera que na hora do 2.4.24 ler a config velha ele desabilitou algo referente ao meu chipset?

nao me lembro de ter deixado nada como modulo para que o DMA dessa placa funcionase no kernel 2.4.20, peguei a config dele pra esse 2.4.24 e simplesmente o hdparm nao consegue ativar o DMA, muito estranho isso

bom de qualquer forma ai esta mais info dos dev´s 

```
PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev 68).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd3ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP] (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=12.

  Bus  0, device   7, function  0:

    ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 27).

  Bus  0, device   7, function  1:

    IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 6).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd00f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  2:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 14).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd41f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  3:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2) (rev 14).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd81f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  4:

    Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 32).

  Bus  0, device   7, function  5:

    Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 33).

      IRQ 5.

      I/O at 0xdc00 [0xdcff].

      I/O at 0xe000 [0xe003].

      I/O at 0xe400 [0xe403].

  Bus  0, device   9, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 16).

      IRQ 9.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=32.Max Lat=64.

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdb000000 [0xdb0000ff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP (rev 0).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd4000000 [0xd7ffffff].

      I/O at 0xc000 [0xc0ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd9000000 [0xd9003fff].

```

----------

## pilla

As vezes, as opcoes mudam. Acho que no teu caso deveria ser essa aqui:

```

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set 

```

De qualquer forma, sempre rode um make oldconfig quando atualizar um kernel.

----------

## domus-br

puxa cara tava desabilitado mesmo, nao so ele do chipset, como o DMA tb nao estava ativo

```
# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set 
```

de qualquer forma ja deixei como nativo, estou compilando nesse momento, alguns minutos depois eu volto e posto os resultados

desde já obrigado!!

----------

## domus-br

nossa cara, estou sem sorte!!!   :Sad: 

o hdparm nao consegue habilitar mesmo o DMA

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y
```

caramba, oq acho mais estranho que no kernel antigo, o hdparm ativa sem problema

----------

## nafre

ja tentou habilitar isto 

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED 
```

----------

## domus-br

ae nafre eeu tava olhandoo help desse modulo, e nao ée necessario ter ele ativo, acho que ele tem haver com kernel 2.0   

mas quanto ao meu problema, eu resolvi re-compilar meu kernel antigo, habilitando meu som, e pasmem, estou aqui postando do kernel velho (2.4.20)  com hdparm ativado e tudo certinho, no dmesg do kernel 2.4.24 nao mostrou sequer um erro, agora vá entender!

----------

## AngusYoung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> ae nafre eeu tava olhandoo help desse modulo, e nao ée necessario ter ele ativo, acho que ele tem haver com kernel 2.0   
> 
> mas quanto ao meu problema, eu resolvi re-compilar meu kernel antigo, habilitando meu som, e pasmem, estou aqui postando do kernel velho (2.4.20)  com hdparm ativado e tudo certinho, no dmesg do kernel 2.4.24 nao mostrou sequer um erro, agora vá entender!

 

Talvez seja o caso de aplicar os patches de segurança e continuar com o 2.4.20 ...   :Confused: 

----------

## nafre

isto mesmo!!

Ou quem sabe testar o 2.6.2!!

----------

## domus-br

 *nafre wrote:*   

> isto mesmo!!
> 
> Ou quem sabe testar o 2.6.2!!

 

poxa fui tentar compilar o kernel 2.6.0, fiquei meio cabreiro, nao sei oq houve, mas o make modules_install gerou diversos simbolos nao resolvidos em varios modulos importantes

----------

## fernandotcl

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *nafre wrote:*   isto mesmo!!
> 
> Ou quem sabe testar o 2.6.2!! 
> 
> poxa fui tentar compilar o kernel 2.6.0, fiquei meio cabreiro, nao sei oq houve, mas o make modules_install gerou diversos simbolos nao resolvidos em varios modulos importantes

 

Não sei se isso pode ajudar, mas o link /usr/src/linux aponta para o kernel certo? Fale em quais módulos deu problema. No meu, lembro que em setup.S foi gerado um erro onde o valor 0x37ffffff foi truncado para 0x37ffffff (ou coisa assim), mas nada compilou errado.

----------

## To

No kernel 2.6 é perciso apontar o linux /usr/src/linux para a dir do kernel 2.6 /usr/src/linux-2.6.x  depois disso duvido que tenhas algum problema.

Tó

----------

## domus-br

nossa pessoal, preciso ficar mais atento a meros detalhes  :Laughing: 

acertaram em cheio! realmente meu link apontava para outro kernel, cujo a serie é 2.4.x, vou refazer o link para serie 2.6.x e depois ponho os resultados

obrigado a todos

----------

## fernandotcl

Agora é o meu hdparm que não quer funcionar  :Sad: .

Eu não tinha ligado o dma dele ainda, então vi esse tópico e fui tentar:

```
# hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

Parece ser o mesmo erro do domus. No meu caso:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_IDEDMA

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO is not set
```

Não encontrei essa opção no "make menuconfig". Devo "setá-la" manualmente?

E domus, deu certo o hdparm no 2.6?

----------

